# Diatom!!!!!!!!!!



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh yeah i got the bloom..... tank was clean this morning before work, i get home and ohhh yeah rust looking stuff every where... man i am really diggin this LOL i feel like a little kid with two weeks of christmas every day!!! this rocks....:redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Isn't this fun!

You see, what is even more cool is that this stuff is very predictable. Once you've set up your first dozen or so marine tanks ;-) you will be able to just glance at a tank and tell what is going on in the early stages.

You need to get the alkalinity and calcium perfect and do it this weekend. When the diatom goes away you want coraline algae to replace it, as opposed to hair algaes. Correct calcium and alkalinity are vital to encourage this development.


----------



## bhaskarmv (Jan 3, 2013)

*Diatoms in an Aquarium Tank*










I love Diatoms, so I did away with the fish and grew Diatoms in my aquarium tank. 

We use Diatoms to keep eutrophic lakes clean.


----------

